# Simple tune for guitar



## KjellPrytz (Dec 16, 2016)

I hope you like this although it may not be classified as 'classical', what do you think?


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fsong-with-variations


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

KjellPrytz said:


> I hope you like this although it may not be classified as 'classical', what do you think?
> 
> 
> __
> https://soundcloud.com/user-892939153%2Fsong-with-variations


It's indeed more to the classical style, very relaxing also.


----------

